# I got alignment issues.



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

This last weekend I swapped out my old rack & pinion and front struts. 

Now the problem is my alignment. 
I counted 22 turns on each tie rod. That got me almost perfect with only about 1/16 difference toe.
So then I took it in for an alignment and these are the new specs.

 All measurements are in degrees 
Caster - Left (2.0) Right (1.5)

Camber – Left (-0.9) Right (-0.8)

Toe(before) – Left (-0.05) Right (-0.00)

Toe(after) – Left (+0.10) Right (+0.10)


I used the poor boy method and gained almost 1 degree of negative camber, yippy!

The Caster worries me a little. I wish it was ~1.5 degrees on both sides but whatever.

My problem is the car seems to pull ever so slightly to the right. 
I’m worried that when I swapped the rack & pinion I didn’t get steering 100% centered. Maybe more like 99 - 98% centered is what I got. 
Can a fresh alignment fix this?
Does my car need to be aligned again, perhaps with a more Sophisticated computer?

I don't know!


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

Sethticlees said:


> *This last weekend I swapped out my old rack & pinion and front struts.
> 
> Now the problem is my alignment.
> I counted 22 turns on each tie rod. That got me almost perfect with only about 1/16 difference toe.
> ...


Well most alignments are usually good for a certain amount of time, so take it back and tell them what the car is doing and they should fix it.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Good idea! 

Should I be worried about the steering wheel alignment being off by maybe 1%? The rack & pinion was only a smidge off dead center after I installed it.

I just need to know if this is my fault or if the alignment shop should correct the problem.

Thanks


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

Well to the best of my knowledge that is set by putting the steering wheel in the dead center position. Then aligning the toe on the car, right? If i'm wrong let me know. I'm not sure how the steering all works cause i've not messed w/ it, i've replaced my motor but not touched the steering. But is it possible that you installed the rack and were a couple of gear teeth off, Is that how the steering wheel (not the actual wheel but where it meets the rack) is connected? If so I would think that you could still do the alignment like I said but you could have too much turning radius one way and less the other. This is all hypothetical, i'm just trying to think of how the steering works.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

My dilemma Exactly!

Yes, I could have been a couple of teeth off. 
Yes, the turning radius would be a problem but the difference is so minute I think it’s almost nonexistent. 

So given these facts there is a good chance the alignment shop can fix my problem?

I hope so.
I really want a rock solid alignment. 

Thanks man!


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

Sethticlees said:


> *My dilemma Exactly!
> 
> Yes, I could have been a couple of teeth off.
> Yes, the turning radius would be a problem but the difference is so minute I think it’s almost nonexistent.
> ...


Yup, tell them that your steering wheel is not centered right and that it pulls a little and they should redo it. Yeah your right 1 degree you won't even notice. Where I get mine done the alignment is good for a year. Although you could do it your self. It's a bit difficult to explain, not hard to do but my friend and I do homegrown alignments and it should work in theory. The only thing you are really messing w/ on the sentra's suspension is the toe, you can only do a little with camber and I think the only time caster would change is if you lowered the car. But you cant do anything w/ that unless you have caster camber plates.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

You can fiddle with the steering wheel alignment via tie-rod adjustment. You'll have to adjust both sides to keep toe settings, but it's not hard. I've done this in my driver with nothing more than toe plates and a measuring tape.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

I just got back from the alignment place and I can hardly believe what they had to say.

According the alignment shop my alignment is just perfect but my wheels have developed “radial wear”. They said tires develop this radial misalignment which makes the tires uneven and that’s what’s causing my drift. 
So they rotated my tires and that should fix it. 

I don’t mean to be skeptical but is this a possibility or are they just talking out their ass? The alignment was perfect for about 1 year prior to last week.
Maybe their trying to get me to buy some new tires or something?

Funny, cuz the car seems to pull a tiny bit to the left now.

Oh, well!


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

I see cars with proper alignments have pull problems due to tires quite a bit at the shop. FWIW my car has a good alignment done by me, If I were to rotate(front to rear with my directional tires) I have a tire pull. Tires alone can cause pull even if your alignment is good.


----------



## MNPULSAR (Apr 8, 2003)

I have had a similar problem - after changing out the rack - had an alignment done and new tires. After the first rotation out came the pull. After rotating the tires again (twice) problem was resolved. You may want to check with your tire dealer to see if you have a defective tire??


----------

